# Some Ornaments



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 29, 2006)

These measure from 3" to 3-3/4"














These where painted by my daughter












Thanks for looking


----------



## sandking (Dec 29, 2006)

Beautiful.  Your daughter has a great talent as well.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 29, 2006)

Those are great.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 29, 2006)

They are great, Ron. I particularly like the top one, the extra "spacer" adds to the design. (IMO)


----------



## Huzzah (Dec 29, 2006)

Ron - I like them all a lot, but I also like the first one the best.  Any chance you can give us (me) a quick run down on how to do the diamonds?


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks Guys

Huzzah, the diamonds are inlayed.  http://inlay.com/


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 29, 2006)

I think that the 2nd one is really sweet.  It's delicate and understated.  It's my favorite.  Is that holly?
Rob


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 29, 2006)

Ron,
Sorry, that should be read as "Saweeeeet!!!"


----------



## johncrane (Dec 29, 2006)

2nd one is my pick also the others are top notch too RON!!l also like your daughter's art work. []


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />I think that the 2nd one is really sweet.  It's delicate and understated.  It's my favorite.  Is that holly?
> Rob




Thanks Rob, yes that is holly, the finials are cherry.


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 29, 2006)

The more I look at them, the more I like the first one, but I think the 2nd just edges it out.  I am a big fan of contrast.  I've got a bunch of holly logs out back.  I aught to post something offering free wood to anyone who will help me cut it up.  Oops, I'm yacking again.  Ron, if you don't have a large stash of it, it might be worth the trip.
Rob


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 29, 2006)

Ron,
Those are really cool.  They quickly caught my eye.  I'm about to start turning ornaments and may have to add that style to the attempt list.  Rob, when you cutting up that holly?[]  Congrats to your daughter as well, her painting is also excellent and a great touch to the piece.  Oh, and I'm going to cop out on which I like best cause each time I look I change my mind.


----------



## Huzzah (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks for the link Ron.  I'll have to give them a try sometime during the year.


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 30, 2006)

Very nice.  The purple heart diamonds are very nice.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />Ron, if you don't have a large stash of it, it might be worth the trip.
> Rob



I might take you up on that Rob, holly is the one wood I have trouble finding.


----------



## penhead (Dec 30, 2006)

Very nice Ron..!!..Beautiful inlays and compliments to your daughters paintings as well.

On another note, your holly looks super white. Any trick in keeping it that way..??
Depending on when the holly is cut makes a huge difference in the amount of staining that occurs I know,
but even the holly that we cut in beginning Nov when it was cool has started staining a bit.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by penhead_
> <br />On another note, your holly looks super white. Any trick in keeping it that way..??
> Depending on when the holly is cut makes a huge difference in the amount of staining that occurs I know,
> but even the holly that we cut in beginning Nov when it was cool has started staining a bit.



I didn't cut this holly, I bought it kiln dried at $15 a board foot (ouch). Which was cheap, the next lowest price I got was $29 BdFt.

The only way I know how to keep holly white is to cut it in the winter when it is below freezing and dry the wood before it thaws.

I know someone who has a big freezer with holly that is pure white, but I couldn't pry any of it from his fingers. I can't blame him though, it looks like porcelain.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 30, 2006)

Ron,
Those are super... I didn't realize holly was so white... what little I have came from a small tree outside my shop and is only small limbs... the tree is about 8 or 10 inches diameter, but suspect if I harvested the main trunk, I might have to move into my shop on a permanent basis... LOML loves the holly tree.


----------



## bob393 (Jan 2, 2007)

Really nice work!


----------

